# Southwest credit I can't use



## DaveNV (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a $92 credit on Southwest that is set to expire in February.  I won't be using the credit.  Do I have any recourse?  Can I get my money back somehow?  Can this be sold or credited to someone else?  Anyone want to fill me in on what options I may have?  92 bucks is 92 bucks...

Dave


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 19, 2010)

Exactly what day in Feb does this credit expire?  The air travel has to be completed by that day.  So, the later in the month, the higher (slightly higher) value the credit would have for someone.

Yes, you can pass the credit onto someone else.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jan 19, 2010)

you can use the credit for a trip for someone else.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 19, 2010)

The credit expires 2/15/2010.  I don't know anyone who is flying before that date. Is there a place on TUG to offer this to someone who'd like to buy the credit from me?

Dave


----------



## isisdave (Jan 19, 2010)

Search "southwest credit" on ebay and you'll find three current auctions. The one that expires in November will fetch at least 80%. The two that end soon are asking less and may not return anything.

You might try craigslist too .. there are many Southwest deals, not just credits, on the los angeles list. Figure out first how you're going to protect yourself ... you're basically selling money at discount, so make sure you get paid.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 20, 2010)

Ask here on TUG for a PM from the members if anyone can use this. a nice TUGGER may contact you and offer you a gift. Something is better than nothing at this point.


----------



## Stricky (Jan 20, 2010)

Could you call them and buy drink coupons? You could make a lot of friends on your next flight with $92 in drink coupons.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 20, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> Ask here on TUG for a PM from the members if anyone can use this. a nice TUGGER may contact you and offer you a gift. Something is better than nothing at this point.



I like that suggestion.  Okay, so here is the official offer:  

I'm willing to pass this $92 Southwest Airlines credit along to a nice Tugger who'd like to PM me and offer me a gift for it.  The credit must be used by 2/15/2010.  I'm a reasonable guy, and this is a legit thing.  Let's play Monty Hall, and Make a Deal.  

Dave


----------



## applegirl (Jan 20, 2010)

This is a funny thread.   I hope you'll keep us posted and let us know what "gift" you accept in return for the credit.

Janna


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 20, 2010)

And as luck and speedy Tuggers would have it, a deal has been struck.  Thanks for the messages.

After things are finalized, I'll post the details of the [anonymous] doner's gift.

Dave


----------



## TamaraQT (Jan 20, 2010)

Stricky said:


> Could you call them and buy drink coupons? You could make a lot of friends on your next flight with $92 in drink coupons.


 
Now that is funny and I think its a GREAT idea!!!!!


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 20, 2010)

*Waiting for this reply*

I am sure this is Delta's fault for buying Northwest Airlines.:rofl: 

No wait, that's a different thread. 

Cheers


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 21, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> I like that suggestion.  Okay, so here is the official offer:
> 
> I'm willing to pass this $92 Southwest Airlines credit along to a nice Tugger who'd like to PM me and offer me a gift for it.  The credit must be used by 2/15/2010.  I'm a reasonable guy, and this is a legit thing.  Let's play Monty Hall, and Make a Deal.
> 
> Dave



Hey, remember that guy who traded a paperclip for a house?  Perhaps you can see how far you can go with this!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 21, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> Hey, remember that guy who traded a paperclip for a house?  Perhaps you can see how far you can go with this!



Not a bad idea.  I'll try that next time.  This time around, though, the deal has been done.

A generous and anonymous Tugger offered me a cash gift to use my flight credit.  I graciously accepted.  They now have their tickets at a discount, and I have some extra cash to help offset my loss.  It was quick and easy, and was over nearly before it started.

Once again, Tuggers rock!   

Dave


----------

